

Audio zoom picks out lone voice in a stadium crowd - bensummers
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn19541-audio-zoom-picks-out-lone-voice-in-the-crowd.html

======
KoZeN
_The most obvious application is in televised sports_

Not surveillance then?

Major shopping malls, airports, etc etc

~~~
bensummers
Wired covers this story too, and they thought of surveillance.

[http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/10/super-microphone-
pick...](http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/10/super-microphone-picks-out-
single-voice-in-a-crowded-stadium/)

(last paragraph)

Sports events do sound suspiciously like they've been chosen as a good demo
for the surveillance applications of the technology.

